# For My Tail....



## melozburngr (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay, so I've determined that I am going to be a mermaid for halloween, using silk rose petals as the scales on my tail.  My issue is this:  what color mermaid tail should I have?  I will be wearing the wig I wore as Jessica Rabbit last year on Halloween---->








Any suggestions on tail colors?

I really like the fiery colors idea- and for makeup I'd do fiery colors on my eyes, etc.. red lips...


FIERY COLORS:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Turquoises/Blues: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Purples: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Greens: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pale Colors/Whites: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pinks:


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 30, 2008)

I think turquoise/blues/greens would look nice with the red, also it's like the little mermaid lol Or purples actually if you don't want to look like the little mermaid lol


----------



## rosenbud (Sep 30, 2008)

LOVE the wig makes me think of Ariel off the Little Mermaid...hey there's an idea!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It would be easy Green Tail and Purple bikini top...er is it going to be cold?

Just found a link to a pic:

Google Image Result for http://www.disney-vacation-time.com/img/little-mermaid/little-mermaid-1.jpg


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 30, 2008)

I've noticed a LOT of you are picking turquoise/blue, my only qualm with that is that I DON'T want people to say that I'm Ariel.  at all.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 30, 2008)

I say be avant garde and do fiery colours.  I think that would be original, creative and different.


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 30, 2008)

now that I see the greens, I'm diggin' on those too!


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I say be avant garde and do fiery colours.  I think that would be original, creative and different._

 
Plus I'm FIERY, so it fits!!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh no...I ruined it.  I didn't see the outfit, saw the poll on the facepage and put turquoise, the fiery colours would suit the outfit proper.  My mistake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





eta:  I wish I could attend, you sound like pools of fun


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 2, 2008)

I think you should mix it up with the majority being the pale/white color but add a little bit of the lightest purples to it. It would look super pretty.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 2, 2008)

Considering you will have red hair, I think greens might look best (color wheel spinning in my head).  Maybe with sparkly green e/s & glitter?!  But I don't want you to look to xmas-y.

What about a Jessica Rabbit Mermaid?!  Fiery reds! lol


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 3, 2008)

i thinkveyr light colours with a bit of turquoise would be nice. if you put some white and turquoise glitter... ohhh delish!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 4, 2008)

Have you decided yet?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so keen to see how this turns out - I've no doubt it will be gorgeous.  Please post photos when you are in full Mermaid mode!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 4, 2008)

^Ditto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to hear what you went with.


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 7, 2008)

so I finally broke down and make the decision.  I went with reds.  and not just the three pictured above...

there are burgundies, reds, red-oranges, oranges, golds, yellows, 10 different shades in that color family.  I'll make sure to post pictures!  

Thanks for the input ladies!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

I think the blues are stunning!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_so I finally broke down and make the decision. I went with reds. and not just the three pictured above...

there are burgundies, reds, red-oranges, oranges, golds, yellows, 10 different shades in that color family. I'll make sure to post pictures! 

Thanks for the input ladies!!_

 
That is going to be AMAZING!  Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 4, 2008)

y'all asked to see the final outcome... here it is!!

It took just shy of 1100 silk rose petals in 10 different colors to make it!!


----------



## SuSana (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow...how long did that take?  It looks great!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 4, 2008)

it took forever. lol I started sewing each petal on, then switched to hot glue gun, which worked way better, was stronger, but still took forever- after I started gluing- it was probably a 8 hr process?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW!! That looks great! Very well crafted!! Beautiful colors!!


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW.
What are the petals attached to, a stretchy skirt?


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 4, 2008)

no, I made a tail out of orange sheer organza (in case the tail flipped up, in which case, the inside would match) lol  then I attached the petals to it


----------



## Janice (Nov 4, 2008)

You are so crafty!! It turned out fantastic! You know I'm coming to Vegas next month, right?


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_You are so crafty!! It turned out fantastic! You know I'm coming to Vegas next month, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
dude for real?  when?  why?  what time do you want to meet at Pro Store?! lol


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG! You did an awesome job on your 'tail'...Love it!


----------

